# Heaviest Beetles in the world, and some great others



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

These are some of my recent additions..took these pics tonight.
The first one will be  of/the heaviest beetle in the world, the giant Megasoma Atlas...this specimen is over 10cm..















==========================================================


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

the largest scarab in the world, and a contender for one of the heaviest is this 
immense Goliathus Goliathus..at also over 10 cm..its head is huge and oddly shaped.


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

one of the strangest beetles i've ever seen..
 a huge Carabidae, the bizarre Mormolyce phylloides.
In M. phylloides, the pygidial glands, which eject fluids used for defense, eject butyric acid. This defense compound is capable of paralyzing fingers for 24 hours after contact.
this one is at least 10 cm!

imagine if it landed on your neck, lol.


----------



## Staley (Jul 22, 2007)

Are they still alive?


----------



## zimbu (Jul 22, 2007)

Staley said:


> Are they still alive?


the pins through their body would say "no" .

That third beetle is absolutely insane looking... I've never seen anything like that.  Where is it native to?


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

zimbu said:


> the pins through their body would say "no" .
> 
> That third beetle is absolutely insane looking... I've never seen anything like that.  Where is it native to?


humid forests of Malaysia, 
yeah.they are dead.


----------



## Staley (Jul 22, 2007)

lol man i didnt even see them as pins. i thought it was some kind of organ or something. I know nothing about beetles and most insects. Just Tarantula's and Scorps.  They are HUGEEEEE the 3rd 1 looks like something out of a science fiction movie.


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

a really big species of stag beetle..at 9 cm.


----------



## Staley (Jul 22, 2007)

how much pinching power can they produce? Are the pincers really for use or display?


----------



## ftorres (Jul 22, 2007)

*Big beetles*

HEllo All,
The first pic is Megasoma acteon from South america, they can reach up to 120 mm, Chalcosoma Atlas can also achieve over 100mm and it is from Asia and it is a huge beetle as well, so perhaps that is why you combine the two names.

Very nice speciemens you have, you need only the biggest ceranbicid the famous Tytanus giganteus.

regards

Ftorres


----------



## zimbu (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh man I've always wanted to find a stag beetle.. there's supposed to be species native to Ontario too, but I've never managed to find one .

That one is amazing .

and did you actually get to go to Malaysia to collect that?


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

a nice sized Dynastid..
thse have five horns!
one long curved one and four forward facing curved smaller ones!


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 22, 2007)

immense Goliathus Goliathus i have been trying to get these guys for some time..with the different color morphs available, im surprised there aren't more available in the states...but great display pieces though congrats


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

ftorres said:


> HEllo All,
> The first pic is Megasoma acteon from South america, they can reach up to 120 mm, Chalcosoma Atlas can also achieve over 100mm and it is from Asia and it is a huge beetle as well, so perhaps that is why you combine the two names.
> 
> Very nice speciemens you have, you need only the biggest ceranbicid the famous Tytanus giganteus.
> ...


lmao..oh man..you're right!..i did combine the names. 
i do have a Chalcosoma Atlas as well, will post soon.

as far as the Titanus goes..i will be going hunting for them this year, if my plans go as expected..got an invite to do so!
they are pretty rare..but the person i'm going with has caught them!!
they are monsters that can bite a ballpoint pen in half.


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

zimbu said:


> Oh man I've always wanted to find a stag beetle.. there's supposed to be species native to Ontario too, but I've never managed to find one .
> 
> That one is amazing .
> 
> and did you actually get to go to Malaysia to collect that?


not the malaysian ones..but some of the Ceylon species were collected by me,years ago.


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

Staley said:


> how much pinching power can they produce? Are the pincers really for use or display?


depends on the species..the large stag could possibly pinch ..but they are not for that, they are for battling other males.

now some of the other species i post can pinch!


----------



## Pulk (Jul 22, 2007)

10/10 again, sweet beetles.


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

another fantastic species..will have to find the name later..


----------



## Dorcus (Jul 22, 2007)

lol.. nice.. big _Mormolyce phylloides_... mine is only 95 mm 
I believe that Lucanidae to be _Odontolabis siva parryi _or siva... (it really depends on locale). I have one myself, self-collected at 106 mm 
_Chiasognathus granti _on the last one for sure... unless it's the smaller pgymea subspecies

Oh yea, and i never heard of a Megasoma atlas =P
Oh, nearly forgot, E. gracilionis for that 5-horned


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

a few nice others!


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

Dorcus said:


> lol.. nice.. big _Mormolyce phylloides_... mine is only 95 mm
> I believe that Lucanidae to be _Odontolabis siva parryi _or siva... (it really depends on locale). I have one myself, self-collected at 106 mm
> _Chiasognathus granti _on the last one for sure... unless it's the smaller pgymea subspecies
> 
> ...


wow..i'm jealous..you caught a huge one!
awesome!
thanks for the sci name input..i wanted to make sure i was specific but couldnt find my species list offhand.


----------



## Dorcus (Jul 22, 2007)

Chrysophora chrysochlora, Torynorrhina flammea flammea blue???? (very unsure about this one...), eh... i dont' know the Lucanidae - -... It looks like some Mesodonte form of a Odontolabis sp... I'll give it some thought..  
I dont' know about the centoniidae ...


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

Dorcus said:


> Chrysophora chrysochlora, Torynorrhina flammea flammea blue???? (very unsure about this one...), eh... i dont' know the Lucanidae - -... It looks like some Mesodonte form of a Odontolabis sp... I'll give it some thought..
> I dont' know about the centoniidae ...


excellent!
the Chrysophora  are amazing, arent they!?
the other large one with the five horns is indeed a Eupatorus Gracilicornis
yes, the blue one is a Flammea, blue!
the med sized stag is the Odontolabis Cypri
the largest stag is a Odontolabis dalmanni


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, dude...those are incredible.

I've only seen pics of that one beetle (the oddest one) and have always wondered the latin name.


----------



## ftorres (Jul 22, 2007)

Ted said:


> another fantastic species..will have to find the name later..


Chiasonagtus granti. nice male


----------



## beetleman (Jul 22, 2007)

HOLY FREAKIN MOLY!!!!!!!!!!  i'm speechless all i can say is BEETLES ROCK BABY! awesome beetles every single 1 of them,thanks for sharing those pics of them. eh, keep em coming. yeah, you have got to get the titanus giganteaus.cool very cool:worship: :drool:


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> Wow, dude...those are incredible.
> 
> I've only seen pics of that one beetle (the oddest one) and have always wondered the latin name.


thanks!
yeah..those are one of my personal faves!


----------



## Ted (Jul 22, 2007)

ftorres said:


> Chiasonagtus granti. nice male


exactly!..thanks for the assitance..i was drawing a blank..lol.

and thanks, beetleman..i am glad you guys are enjoying them.
beetles are my biggest passion, atm.


----------



## Dorcus (Jul 23, 2007)

Is it just me, or is your C. granti a A2? (missing antenna) =P


----------



## Ted (Jul 23, 2007)

Dorcus said:


> Is it just me, or is your C. granti a A2? (missing antenna) =P


oh man..i had to go look.
no, its actually there..just bent downward at an odd angle..
lmao..good eye!

but did you notice that the megasoma is missing a tarsus? 
i have it, and just need to reattach it.


----------



## Dorcus (Jul 23, 2007)

lol... No, I was not drooling over your Megasoma as much as your C. granti.. haha.. jk jk... I have one, but it's the pygmea subspecies.


----------



## Ted (Jul 23, 2007)

Dorcus said:


> lol... No, I was not drooling over your Megasoma as much as your C. granti.. haha.. jk jk... I have one, but it's the pygmea subspecies.


haha..gotcha.
man, its so cool to meet folks who are well rounded, and enjoy all forms of life.
when i joined i was worried that it was all just T's, scorps, and related arachnids.
its been much more than that.


----------



## Dorcus (Jul 23, 2007)

haha... I'm sure there are PLENTY of insect-lovers out there!
BTW... I should be getting a Anoplognathus viridiaeneus soon  *very excited*


----------



## Ted (Jul 23, 2007)

Dorcus said:


> haha... I'm sure there are PLENTY of insect-lovers out there!
> BTW... I should be getting a Anoplognathus viridiaeneus soon  *very excited*


aussie right?
those are gorgeous..similar to our woodi's..awesome!


----------



## Ted (Jul 23, 2007)

here are a few more..including the chalcosoma.


----------



## Ted (Jul 23, 2007)

A different specimen of Gracilicornis, wings spread...i think this species looks really good in this mount.


----------



## ftorres (Jul 23, 2007)

HEllo, 
HEre are some of my giant beetles and others.
T giganteus







Unknown Long horn Peru







Giant Water bug Unknow sp Peru


----------



## Mat (Jul 23, 2007)

Herer's one I reared earlier.............. 







Male Dynastes hercules lychi - approx 130mm - happily eating banana in his tank at the moment emerged from his pupa about 2 months ago.

I have a pair of Megasoma acteon sitting in their pupal cells at present, just waiting for them to emerge.  I'm also rearing Chalcosoma atlas, C.caucasus and 10 Goliathus goliathus larvae - looking forward to when those turn into beetles.


----------



## Ted (Jul 23, 2007)

freaking nice, you guys!!
i wished i could rear those myself..
awesome pics too!

..Ftorres..i want a Titanus...reaaal bad!:wall:


----------



## beetleman (Jul 23, 2007)

ftorres said:


> HEllo,
> HEre are some of my giant beetles and others.
> T giganteus
> 
> ...


beautiful!! thanks for sharing!!:clap:


----------



## beetleman (Jul 23, 2007)

Mat said:


> Herer's one I reared earlier..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool: ahh very impressive!


----------

